# What might this be?



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

elong??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

eigenmanni???


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I pray to god its an elong. But what is it?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

That aint no Elong....:rasp: 
Compare this pic from pedros website..


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

WOW thats one crazy looking p








do you own it? If you do id like to see more pics!

Oburi


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I believe it's a rhom. Nice fish


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

11


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

12


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

123


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

123


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I tend to agree; S. rhombeus. Dorsum is concave, probably not yet fully fed, still emaciated. Quite common with wild caught.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

If you look near the tail, I forget what fin it is called , but it is yellow!!?
Yellow being Spilo? but no spots???


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I also think of a RHOM.We have seen similar fish before probably araguaia local(?)
Frank what do you say about it's locality?

Jim


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I have no opinion on locality. Fish is not good shape yet and colors seem to be off. Give it time to heal itself.


----------

